# Diabetes and gi symptoms



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI Diabetes-Related GI Symptoms Point to Poor Glycemic ControlNEW YORK (Reuters Health) Apr 19 - Peripheral neuropathy and poor glycemic control are associated with upper gastrointestinal (GI) symptoms in patients with diabetes, Australian investigators report.Dr. Nicholas J. Talley, of the University of Sydney, and colleagues point out in The American Journal of Gastroenterology for March that upper and lower GI symptoms are more common in diabetics than in the general population. For their current report, they analyzed responses to the Diabetes Bowel Symptom Questionnaire completed by 1101 individuals with diabetes.Among the 463 subjects who had glycosylated hemoglobin measured, poor glycemic control was independently associated with dysmotility-like dyspepsia and ulcer-like dyspepsia. Duration of diabetes and diabetes type were not related to GI symptoms.Diabetic complications--nephropathy, retinopathy, or peripheral neuropathy--were significantly associated with GI symptoms. As the number of reported diabetic complications increased, the prevalence rates of abdominal pain, dyspepsia, GERD, constipation, and fecal incontinence increased significantly (p = 0.01 to < 0.0001).Of eight GI symptoms assessed, all but diarrhea were associated with peripheral neuropathy. Based on the close association between autonomic and peripheral neuropathy, Dr. Talley's group surmise that "autonomic neuropathy is a major factor in the etiology of GI symptoms in diabetes." They suggest that chronic GI symptoms might be alleviated with tight control of blood glucose levels.Am J Gastroenterol 2002;97:604-611.


----------

